# Mugen2 oder EKL Brocken für i5 750?



## Core152 (26. Dezember 2009)

*Mugen2 oder EKL Brocken für i5 750?*

Hi,

ich will mir den i5-750 und das MSI P55-GD65 zulegen. Dafür bräuchte ich noch einen CPU-Kühler.
Der i5 soll auf ~3,6GHz-3,8GHz übertaktet werden.

Er soll:
-gut für OC sein
-einigermaßen leise
-auf den Sockel 1156 passen

Ich hab da vielleicht an den EKL Brocken oder eher an die Nordwand gedacht.

Oder könnt ihr mir da einen anderen empfehlen?


----------



## jenzy (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für den i5-750(1156) bis 50€*

Den EKL Broken hat mein Bruder. TOP Verarbeitet und der original Lüfter echt leise mit guter Kühlleistung. Kühlt selbst den 955BE mit 140Watt bei volllast von mehreren Stunden auf max. 48Grad. Und vom Preis her gesehen echt günstig


----------



## kress (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für den i5-750(1156) bis 50€*

Jo, bis 50€ denk ich auch so etwas wie den Brocken oder eben den Scythe Mugen 2. Schaffst auch bei meinem 955be auf 47 unter Volllast, bei Spielelast nicht mehr als 37°C (Unreal Tournament 3). Bis 50 euro is ne schlecht gesetzte Grenze, da es gute Cpu Kühler für <40€ gibt, die sehr guten gibts dann ab 60€ aufwärts, wie die noctua Kühler oder den ifx-14.


----------



## Core152 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für den i5-750(1156) bis 50€*

Also lohnt sich der Nordwand nicht unbedingt in Sachen P/L zum Brocken.

Hier hab ich einen Test gefunden Hardwareluxx - Neue Kühlkonzepte? Zehn CPU-Luftkühler im Stresstest

Anscheinend ist der Mugen2 teilweise sogar besser als die Nordwand.
Aber komischerweise wird der Brocken oder die Nordwand eher für i5´s empfohlen als der Mugen 2.

Also was würdet ihr mir empfehlen: *Mugen2* oder *EKL Brocken* oder *EKL Nordwand*?


----------



## kress (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mugen2 oder EKL Brocken oder EKL Nordwand für i5 750?*

Finde den Mugen 2 sehr gut für seinen Preis, sonst hät ich ihn mir nicht gekauft, er ist seehr leise und lässt sich in nem System mit gutem Airflow auf Semi-Passiv betreiben.


----------



## Core152 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mugen2 oder EKL Brocken oder EKL Nordwand für i5 750?*

Hm ich kann mich immer noch nicht zwischen dem Mugen2 und dem Brocken entscheiden.

Brocken
+gute Kühlleistung
+leise

Mugen 2
+gute Kühlleistung
+leise
-bisschen größer als der EKL Brocken

Hat irgendjemand ein ausschlagebendes Argument?


----------



## kress (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mugen2 oder EKL Brocken für i5 750?*

Ich weiß nicht wie es beim Brocken ist, aber beim Mugen 2 war die Montage alleine eine akrobatische Meisterleistung . Kühler und Board halten und noch die Schraube reindrehn is für 2 Hände etwas viel, hat aber geklappt. Wenns beim Brocken einfacher ist nimm den . Achja, bei Mugen 2 muss das MB komplett raus weil du ne neue Backplate dranschrauben musst, weiß aber auch nich ob dus beim Brocken auch so machen musst.


----------



## Uter (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mugen2 oder EKL Brocken für i5 750?*

leg noch 5€ drauf und kauf den noiseblocker twintec... der kühler ist vor allem für einen leisen betrieb optimiert und der lüfter ist der beste den es gibt... ich hab meinen auch auf einem i5 @ 3,5 und er bleibt immer unter 60°C (auch bei prime) dabei ist er immernoch leiser wie meine gehäuselüfter...


----------



## kress (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mugen2 oder EKL Brocken für i5 750?*

60°C ist nich grad weniger für soft oc....
Der Mugen 2 schafft meinen 955be unter prime auf 47°C maximal zu halten. Fan-Einstellung:Silent
Unhörbar.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mugen2 oder EKL Brocken für i5 750?*

Also hatte auch mal den Mugen 2 und war bzw ist ein top Kühler! kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. einzigster nachteil ist die optik die finde ich jetzt nicht so toll aber ist geschmakssache


----------



## Core152 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mugen2 oder EKL Brocken für i5 750?*

Hm, ich weiß nicht, der TwinTec ist mir irgendwie bisschen zu teuer.
Zwar mit nem NB Multiframe PWM aber naja, viel hört man auch nicht über ihn.

Entscheiden kann ich mich immer noch nicht richtig, obwohl ich eher zum Mugen2 RevB tendiere. Aber der Brocken ist ja auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Uter (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mugen2 oder EKL Brocken für i5 750?*

hier ist mal ein test DeXgo - Luftkühlung-Testbericht: Noiseblocker NB-TwinTec (Seite 6)

@ kress: naja ich find die temps nicht schlecht und von 2.67 auf 3.5 ist für lukü jetzt nicht sooo soft (natürlich auch nix wirklich besonderes)...

wenn du einen der beiden willst dann würd ich den mugen nehmen... der grund ist dass hdt nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft sein muss (die böden sind relativ oft uneben) aber welchen du nimmst musst letztendlich du entscheiden...


----------



## Core152 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mugen2 oder EKL Brocken für i5 750?*

Ja ich denk ich nehm den Mugen2 RevB, da er 2-3Grad "schlechter" als der TwinTec ist und aber 20€ weniger kostet.

Danke an alle!


----------



## domi_92_ (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mugen2 oder EKL Brocken für i5 750?*

hab nen thermaltake BigTyp 120 auf meinem Phenom II 6x 1090T

Hab ihn immer bei 1300rpm laufen (auch in spielen) 
im idle ist meine cpu bei 30°
und bei last liegt die temperatur zwischen 40 und 42°C
(2h Call of Duty Modern Warfare2) bei 3x 3,2 + 3X 3,6 GHz

gibts schon ab 35€ bis 60@
je nach unternehmen


----------



## GTA 3 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mugen2 oder EKL Brocken für i5 750?*

Also ich bin vom Artic Freezer 64 Pro auf Mugen 2 gewechselt aber die Temps waren fast gleich ! Im IDLE hab ich jetzt 42 ein Grad mehr als vorher und unter last ist es gleich geblieben...


----------



## Uter (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mugen2 oder EKL Brocken für i5 750?*

Habt ihr schon mal aufs Datum geschaut?


----------



## Per4mance (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mugen2 oder EKL Brocken für i5 750?*

naja zum postcounter pushen is nen thema nie zu alt


----------

